# Remington spr453



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Anybody have one of these or know someone that has one. Has anybody heard any good or bad about this gun.


----------



## DKA (Oct 23, 2007)

Have a friend that has one and he loves it to death. I have shot it a couple of times and it feels good with good drop. Wish I could tell you more. :sniper:


----------

